# About to jump in



## lar568 (May 13, 2015)

going to jump into my first 2 story hotel. Was hoping i could ask how you all come up with your figures on your pipeing off the plans . Do you set down and scale out each peice or doinging it by the fixture working for you guys . Thats normally how i come up with my figures on res, and smaller com, jobs Try not be to hard on me here guys lol


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

lar568 said:


> going to jump into my first 2 story hotel. Was hoping i could ask how you all come up with your figures on your pipeing off the plans . Do you set down and scale out each peice or doinging it by the fixture working for you guys . Thats normally how i come up with my figures on res, and smaller com, jobs Try not be to hard on me here guys lol


Wtf?? You are being kicked out...


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

If You're going to bid a 2 story hotel and you have to come to the internet to ask strangers how to do it, you probably should hold off on bidding 2 story hotels until you don't have to come on the internet and ask strangers how to do it....


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Flyout95 said:


> If You're going to bid a 2 story hotel and you have to come to the internet to ask strangers how to do it, you probably should hold off on bidding 2 story hotels until you don't have to come on the internet and ask strangers how to do it....


How did the union teach you ho to bid flyOut???


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I don't think you need lessons to figure out that bidding a large commercial job should not be done with internet help.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

sparky said:


> How did the union teach you ho to bid flyOut???


We learned on prints they had, taught us by fixture, but that doesn't fly on large commercial. You can't bid large commercial by fixture because there is so much to take into account, especially in Chicago when everything is copper on DWV below 3"


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

just throw a high bid at them and hope that you dont get it..:yes:

but if you do get it then you know you are in trouble....but not as bad as it would have been if you had thrown a low bid at them........:laughing:..


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Master Mark said:


> just throw a high bid at them and hope that you dont get it..:yes:
> 
> but if you do get it then you know you are in trouble....but not as bad as it would have been if you had thrown a low bid at them........:laughing:..


Or, to paraphrase you, "Run away from it". ;-) ;-)


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

mccmech said:


> Or, to paraphrase you, "Run away from it". ;-) ;-)



I have lost my ass enough times already to know just to run away:yes: 

it hurts much, much worse to lose money.. and actually work your ass off the whole summer to accomplish it....... 

I realized it would actually be cheaper just to pay to take the whole company to Vegas for the weekend and have a lot more fun losing the same money


----------



## lar568 (May 13, 2015)

Flyout95 said:


> We learned on prints they had, taught us by fixture, but that doesn't fly on large commercial. You can't bid large commercial by fixture because there is so much to take into account, especially in Chicago when everything is copper on DWV below 3"


I was just asking about scaling pipe not how to bid the job ! Its not really that big of a job 24 rooms with a total of 72 fixtures all water lines other than the main are going in pex beleive it or not. I do agree there is alot to take into account when bidding commercial projects we have done plenty. I may have miss worded myself to have any of you thinking i was asking how to bid the job! LOL Acually this company is doing all the layout work stringing walls so that makes it that much better if theres a wall missed you can look at them . But anyway i was setting workin on these plans and thought i would get on here to see what everyone elses thoughts were on scaling material for a job or if they would rather bid them by the fixture. Also you may not beleive this but there is no permits needed for plumbing this building this was kind of a shock !


----------



## Piper34 (Oct 10, 2011)

Scale do by fixture and compare that's how I have done it when in doubt . By fixture never seems to work for anything ,maybe get you in ball park ,big job needs take off and labor cost. Good luck


----------

